# ISO supplier of rye flour



## Haggis (Jan 17, 2005)

This is mainly a question to the Aussies on the board, but feel free to jump in to give ideas.

I am looking for a retailer/wholesaler/supplier of rye flour that sells direct to the public (and hopefully not in 20kg bags, don't think I will be needing that much) who is located in Sydney. I have tried so many places and the only place I have found rye flour was the GNC chain of organics stores (and I'm not paying $6 for 500g of flour).

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 17, 2005)

Haggis
I'm not an Aussie - but I've got a suggestion....    See if you can find any German or Austrian or even Polish stores - I'm sure they'd sell rye flour in smaller quantities for you 

I get a number of German ingredients from a small local deli where I live - and I know they sell rye flour by the kilo!


----------



## Haggis (Jan 17, 2005)

The thought had occured to me but I could not recall any german/austrian delis around my local area, or anywhere in fact. I am sure they are present but mainly round here its asian/middle eastern/greek-italian and indian.

Will look in earnest for them now though, thanks.


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 18, 2005)

Have a search for a Lutheran church in the yellow pages...  There's bound to be a German deli somewhere near that church!


----------

